# Thunderbird IMAP Support



## wizzkid (May 16, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Im not sure if this is the right selction to post my question. but here you go. I am using Thunderbird as my email client, and I am using IMAP account on my email. however, I feel that thunderbird is a bit slower on getting mails. and Also I want my folder to automatically sync when I open my thunderbird, it seems only inbox sync with my IMAP account. Is there a way to enable folders to sync on server? im just hosting on hostony.

Also, can you guys recommend me what is a good IMAP client software? 

Hope to received geedback! 

Thanks


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

This is the wrong section, but at the moment I have no clue where to move this thread. :sad:

I've always been recommending Thunderbird for email in general, or even IMAP. IMAP always seems a bit slower then POP3. You can look at the settings however and you should be able to tell it to download the headers only. This will speed up the loading of the list of emails in the folders. When you open a particular email, then it will download the full email. This is useful if you leave large emails, or emails with attachments in them, on the server. However, I'm not familiar enough with Thunderbird to know about the sync'ing folders question that you have.

As an alternative, you might want to take a look at Evolution: http://shellter.sourceforge.net/evolution/. This is something that I've been using on Linux for a few years and it has finally been ported to Windows. It's basically designed to look like Outlook as well as replace it.


----------

